# Advice on "EHR doing away with the need for coders" statement?



## veggiecow (Apr 30, 2009)

I have many years of "big city" coding experience in medical offices and an outside billing company. A year ago, I moved to a small, rural town and have been working at home. I know I have kind of been out-of-the-loop (b/c I have not been directly in an office lately), but I know I didn't miss anything. 
The "small town" medical office I just had an interview with told me that "EHR's are doing away with the need for coders b/c the information in the system goes straight to the insurance company". So my question is not necessarily is this correct, but should I say something about how a certified coder should still be reviewing these claims? For some reason I feel the need to. I know I am probably not asking the right question here, but maybe you guys can figure out what I'm trying to ask...(?) 
The lady tried to make it sound like coders were going to become obsolete. She even said that by the end of the year she hoped to no longer have any need for the four coders that she has. She also said that by Dec these 4 coders would be replaced into other roles and jobs within the practice. Typing that caused another question to pop into my head...Do I want to work here knowing that is their position on coders? I mean, coding is my passion. It's what I do. The position I interviewed for was the check-out desk. (This practice hires everyone in at part time front office in order to get the individual's foot in the door. Then they will move them to other roles once they become familiar with the practice.) I don't have a problem with that, but I want to eventually start coding for them.
I don't know. What do you guys think?


----------



## em2177 (Apr 30, 2009)

Seems to me like she gave you a heads up on what she plans to do with the coding positions within the company. It will be up to you if you plan to stay considering the fact that they will no longer employ coders. What position will you be filing in the future? Will you be ok with the fact that you will not be coding but instead doing something else? If you really need the job I would stay but consider looking elsewhere, after all you did go to school to obtain a "coding" position.


----------



## jluther (May 4, 2009)

*Electronic Medical Records*

I understand your questions/concerns.  I currently work in an office that utilizes an EMR and I am very persistant about reviewing the coding that is done by the providers.  Fortunately the physican I work for agree's.  I am sad to hear that there are offices out there that are looking to eliminate the need for coders.  It doesn't sound like that person wants any input on there decision to remove their coders from coding positions.  I agree with the previous poster who says that at least she was up front with you and I would keep my eyes open for a position that will allow you to continue to function as a coder.


----------



## veggiecow (May 7, 2009)

*update*

Well, I nervously decided to pass this job up. I spoke with my husband and his mom as well as you guys and combined everyone's advice to make this decision. I determined that I just couldn't work for someone with this viewpoint on coders. 
AAaannnndddd...guess what? Yesterday I got two phone calls. One for a semi-local (1 hr drive) hospital and the second from a local doctor's office who has a coder that will be going on maternity leave soon. See...coders are still being used...in fact your competion is still using them!! (Sorry, just a little "I told you so" coming out there) Anyway, I went for an interview with the local office expecting to hear the same thing as my last dozen interviews ("we just don't use coders in this town b/c we're so small the doctors just do their own coding"), but I was hired before the end of the interview!! And, it's for coding! AAaaahhhhh! I'm so excited I'm jumping up and down! I have been searching for a local coding job since Nov 2007! I fully thought I was going to have to either work remotely forever or change careers. Everything just fell into place finally


----------



## Ellacott (May 7, 2009)

veggiecow said:


> Well, I nervously decided to pass this job up. I spoke with my husband and his mom as well as you guys and combined everyone's advice to make this decision. I determined that I just couldn't work for someone with this viewpoint on coders.
> AAaannnndddd...guess what? Yesterday I got two phone calls. One for a semi-local (1 hr drive) hospital and the second from a local doctor's office who has a coder that will be going on maternity leave soon. See...coders are still being used...in fact your competion is still using them!! (Sorry, just a little "I told you so" coming out there) Anyway, I went for an interview with the local office expecting to hear the same thing as my last dozen interviews ("we just don't use coders in this town b/c we're so small the doctors just do their own coding"), but I was hired before the end of the interview!! And, it's for coding! AAaaahhhhh! I'm so excited I'm jumping up and down! I have been searching for a local coding job since Nov 2007! I fully thought I was going to have to either work remotely forever or change careers. Everything just fell into place finally




I'm glad you were able to find another coding job.  My job tried sending it's records to an outside agency who codes electronically.  The system was so bad that we had to spend extra time correcting their mistakes.  They are now working with another company.  It will be interesting to see how this turns out.  

I know of another hospital that began coding electronically.  They eliminated the coders but had to call a couple back because there were so many mistakes.


----------

